# Collecting unemployment while ubering



## Jay1111 (Feb 19, 2017)

I get laid off evey winter and was thinking about driving for uber for part time. I was looking on the Wisconsin unemployment site to see how it works reporting wages. I found a link on the unemployment site saying you don't have to report self employement income. does anyone know if Wisconsin considers uber as self employmet? if I'm reading everything correctly I would have any deductions no matter how much I made off uber. thanks for any help.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

You're interpretation of the rules by perusing the online Wisconsin unemployment handbook may not be correct. 

I guess asking here is a good start, but really, getting the actual unemployment compensation employees on the line is the real key. They are going to be the ones to either approve or disapprove the benefits. 


I worked for unemployment compensation in Pennsylvania, 35 years ago. The issues that Ubering bring up are several. First, self-employed people are generally not eligible at all. Go into business, no more claims were paid.

The second is the "able and available" requirement. If you are out there ubering, you may need to explain to the examiner that you are still available if you get called out to an actual job.


I'm sure the rules are probably different today, UC is a state-federal program. Back in the day, the only self employed folks we would ok for benefits are those who were already doing the self employment simultaneously with their regular job. If a steel worker customarily spent his days off cutting hair in a barber shop self employed, it would be called a "sideline" and the person would be approved.


----------



## Jay1111 (Feb 19, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You're interpretation of the rules by perusing the online Wisconsin unemployment handbook may not be correct.
> 
> I guess asking here is a good start, but really, getting the actual unemployment compensation employees on the line is the real key. They are going to be the ones to either approve or disapprove the benefits.
> 
> ...


 I know we are still allowed to collect being self employed in Wisconsin. I'm just unsure if uber is considered self employment in wisconsin. I having troubles finding this.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Jay1111 said:


> I know we are still allowed to collect being self employed in Wisconsin. I'm just unsure if uber is considered self employment in wisconsin. I having troubles finding this.


If you know self employed people who are open about it to the Unemployment office and getting benefits, excellent. If you're just relying on your reading of the handbook which is written in Bureaucratic Double Talk, I'd say give them a call. Your interpretation might be flawed, it isn't an English language document, even if it looks like one.

Uber is definitely a self employment gig- no UC taxes are paid on it, Uber isn't your employer.


----------



## Jay1111 (Feb 19, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If you know self employed people who are open about it to the Unemployment office and getting benefits, excellent. If you're just relying on your reading of the handbook which is written in Bureaucratic Double Talk, I'd say give them a call. Your interpretation might be flawed, it isn't an English language document, even if it looks like one.
> 
> Uber is definitely a self employment gig- no UC taxes are paid on it, Uber isn't your employer.


Lol your not kidding. I've been trying to figure this out for hours now and they talk you in circles. thanks for your help.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Perhaps this thread would be better in the forum of your Wisconsin city. I agree with


I_Like_Spam said:


> ,,,but really, getting the actual unemployment compensation employees on the line is the real key. They are going to be the ones to either approve or disapprove the benefits...


They may also decide to deduct your Uber earnings from your unemployment benefits.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I know in Mo one of the questions they ask is about self employment......their keyword is employment but that Mo


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

If Wisconsin considers you an employee, you ought to get in touch with all the law firms who're litigating this issue with Oops!ber. They would love to find this out.

But, yeah, I get what you're asking. It follows that after paying into this fund (your former employers/you, whatever), then you should be entitled to that money!


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Jay1111 said:


> does anyone know if Wisconsin considers uber as self employmet?


Driving under the Uber and/or Lyft platform is self-employment in all states. You are not an employee...you are an independent contractor. Your tax document will be a 1099 (for independent contractors) and you'll have to pay taxes on that income. Self-employed social security (SECA) is 13.2% plus income tax as well.


----------



## Jay1111 (Feb 19, 2017)

circle1 said:


> If Wisconsin considers you an employee, you ought to get in touch with all the law firms who're litigating this issue with Oops!ber. They would love to find this out.
> 
> But, yeah, I get what you're asking. It follows that after paying into this fund (your former employers/you, whatever), then you should be entitled to that money!


 Yep, exactly. It clearly states on the Wisconsin Unemployment website that "income from self employment is not considered wages and is not deducted from unemployment benefits". I just do see how they dont consider a rideshare driver as self employment. Ill be calling them this Wednesday to see what they say.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RaleighUber said:


> Self-employed social security (SECA) is 13.2% plus income tax as well.


It's actually 15.3%, it's the employee 7.65% and the matching employer 7.65%.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jay1111 said:


> Yep, exactly. It clearly states on the Wisconsin Unemployment website that "income from self employment is not considered wages and is not deducted from unemployment benefits". I just do see how they dont consider a rideshare driver as self employment. Ill be calling them this Wednesday to see what they say.


No. You are self employed in the eyes of the federal government (and any TNC). I would think the IRS trumps Wisconsin on this, but then again, Sates' Rights may make it more complicated . . .

Interesting post.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's actually 15.3%, it's the employee 7.65% and the matching employer 7.65%.


For some reason RaleighUber didn't include Medicare (2.9%) in his post.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

circle1 said:


> No. You are self employed in the eyes of the federal government (and any TNC). I would think the IRS trumps Wisconsin on this, but then again, Sates' Rights may make it more complicated . . .
> 
> Interesting post.


State unemployment compensation rules vary from state. In AZ an employer pays 2.6% State and 1.4% Federal unemployments up to the 1st $7000 of an employee's income. The benefits are calculated over the first two and last two qualifying quarters of income to a maximum of around $270/wk. Don't quote me on the payout as I've never filed for benefits, I've only heard from people.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's actually 15.3%, it's the employee 7.65% and the matching employer 7.65%.


Dang...congress let the 2% deduction expire! We've had that since 08 for "recovery." Oh well...



Older Chauffeur said:


> For some reason RaleighUber didn't include Medicare (2.9%) in his post.


I lumped medicare and social security together. Medicare is 1.45% and included in the 7.65% I mentioned (6.2% sss, 1.45% medicare = Total 7.65%)


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

RaleighUber said:


> Dang...congress let the 2% deduction expire! We've had that since 08 for "recovery." Oh well...
> 
> I lumped medicare and social security together. Medicare is 1.45% and included in the 7.65% I mentioned (6.2% sss, 1.45% medicare = Total 7.65%)


7.65 x 2= 15.3%, per the Self Employment Contributions Act, not 13.2% as you posted. That's what we were referring to in our posts.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> 7.65 x 2= 15.3%, per the Self Employment Contributions Act, not 13.2% as you posted. That's what we were referring to in our posts.


Yes. I'm aware of the 15.3% After the recession of 08, congress cut that self-employment contribution by 2% to 13.2% for one year, but extended it every year. Evidently they let the "reduction" expire...so it's BACK to 15.3% now. But it was 13.2% for over 5 years.


----------

